# Looking for West German lineage! Zamp vom Thermodos and/or Black Coat!



## Jen Whitaker (Jan 29, 2019)

Hey all — Does anyone have any recommendations on breeders working with West German show/working lines? I’m specifically looking for Zamp vom Thermodos/Quantum Von Arminius lineage, preferably within 4 generations, 5 max. I am also looking for breeders who have West German lines with black coats.

I lost my 6-year-old GSD to lymphoma 5 months ago and it gutted me. He was 100% West German show/working, a Zamp vom Thermodos grandson by Tony von der Burg Haidstein, and he was an absolutely incredible dog. Steel nerve, intelligent, eager to learn and to work, perfect family patience, perfect with our cats, somehow knew the borders of the yard without ever being taught and never left when spending time outside, perfect in the house with no accidents until the very very end, protective and driven yet reserved and discerning. I literally cannot imagine a better dog. I miss him every day, and my anxiety without him is through the roof. I felt absolutely safe with his presence, both at home and when out and about together. 

As I began looking for a new pup, I decided that I wanted another like Talon — either from the same lineage, or from similar lines with perhaps a solid black coat this time around. We’re located in Chattanooga, TN — so a breeder within 250 miles would be ideal, but I am willing to purchase from anywhere in the U.S. for my perfect puppy and have him shipped.

If anyone has any recommendations, please let me know! Trying to search through hundreds of breeder listings on AKC and the GSDCA has been exhausting! Thank you. ??


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

My boy Kojak (Eli von Huerta Hof) has Zamp in the third generation. I highly recommend Robin Huerta. The dog turned two in November, he is intelligent, beautiful, a gentleman, if I can I will post a picture. He is still a pup in the picture, I need to get my camera going.


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

Hello neighbor! If you are looking for a WGSL relatively close, you might check out Kennels Von Lotta in Atlanta. Asher is 4 and I am very happy with him. He has Zamp in his lineage but not sure if the current breedings do. 

Von Den Oher Tannen is also in Atlanta, but I've never met the dogs. It might be worthwhile to try to find someone who has.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

So sorry for your loss.


Try - Alta Tollhaus -Julie Richards-Mostosky in Michigan: https://24kgsd.com/about-2/ 

Face Book: https://www.facebook.com/pg/AltaTollhausGermanShepherdDogs/posts/?ref=page_internal 

*INGA:* Inga von den Amperauen (Zamp. Quantum both sides)

*YOYO:* Yoyo vom Lübzer Eldetal (Zamp)

But, never saw any black dog's out of Julie's lines.

Moms


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

If you want 'black' coat, look at the Vom Dinaburg German Shepherds | White Lake, MI kennel.
She has been producing black SL's recently.


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

onyx'girl said:


> If you want 'black' coat, look at the Vom Dinaburg German Shepherds | White Lake, MI kennel.
> She has been producing black SL's recently.


I've never seen a black WGSL. Neat!


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

I don't know about the pedigrees but Hollow Hills has a black WGSL stud dog, so she does have black puppies


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Just wanted to say that most breeders do not cross show lines with working lines. 

Good luck finding your perfect pup!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

there is a line coming out of Russia - it goes back along one pedigree line in these dogs and they are crossed on WGSL dogs generation after generation and getting blacks....Margman is the kennel name.....the origin of the Russian line does not trace back to WG lines as far as on the database....If someone dusts off their Winsys, maybe they can find the original dogs that went to Russia.....but it looks like these dogs are pretty much showlines overall...not a working x show cross as we cite them.


Lee


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Hollow Hills in Clark's Summit PA has black show lines thru Margman These dogs have a dominant black gene instead of recessive. I've met the stud and two puppies from different dams. Margman Shogen. He's on pedigree database.


----------



## Jen Whitaker (Jan 29, 2019)

Robin is a friend of mine and produces amazing dogs. Her breeding goals changed direction into more DDR lineage, so I didn’t know she still had Zamp lineage. She actually purchased some of her breeding stock from Michelle and Marine at vom Hokschhaus. I have considered one of her dogs, they’re just not quite what I want yet.


----------

